# A more subtle look for SSK stitch (K)



## jmenr (Aug 13, 2014)

Been at this detail for a few months... I've never liked the look of my SSK's compared to the K2TOG.

So, I've found not one, but 2 solutions for a smoother look of the dreaded Slip Slip Knit formula.

*Solution 1 - when working in the ROUND*

On the decrease row, do a regular SSK; it is on the next row that you will smooth things out, by knitting the previous SSK through the Backloop. The edge of the SSK will not look "wobly" anymore. Here's a YouTube tutorial: 




*Solution 2 - when working on BOTH sides (RS and WS)*

When a SSK is required on the RS and P st is to be done on the WS, I've adopted this newly found "SYTK" stitch trick, which works miracles (stands for Slip, Yank, Twist, Knit). The instructions have 10 illustrations, and is very well explained. Here's the link: http://techknitting.blogspot.ca/2007/09/new-method-for-left-leaning-decreases.html

I've tried both techniques, and they work wonders!

Enjoy...


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I never liked mine either. Thanks for a fix.


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the links, have bookmarked it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Aren't there some patterns where you want the "slants" from the SSK or K2tog?


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for this jmenr - so good of you to post.


----------



## jmenr (Aug 13, 2014)

Sedona said:


> Aren't there some patterns where you want the "slants" from the SSK or K2tog?


You'll get the same "slants" whether you do a K2TOG or SSK, but the edge of the SSK will be almost identical as the K2TOG's edge.

This is the "subtle/smooth" look for mirrored decreases. There is a different style which is called the "noticeable decreases", where the edges are standing out more, but that would be a different subject. 

Josée


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

jmenr said:


> You'll get the same "slants" whether you do a K2TOG or SSK...
> Josée


K2tog is right slanting. SSK is left-slanting.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I've bookmarked and copied and emailed this to my knitting buddies.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the links, I bookmarked them.


----------



## jmenr (Aug 13, 2014)

A true pleasure to share with y'all. 

As for the SYTK method for SSK, I made a discovery earlier as I was finishing the top of a hat with a double strand of fingering yarn, and the edge looked uneven...and I mean REALLY uneven.

I've fixed the SYTK on the WS with a PTBL (Purl Through Back Loop). You may want to try a regular Purl when on the WS and see if you get a nice edge; if not, then a PTBL would be the real fix.

Josee


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Solution 2 -so helpful ,thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this help!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

There's another method for the SSK and that is slip 1 kw, slip 1 pw.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Moe C said:


> There's another method for the SSK and that is slip 1 kw, slip 1 pw.
> Thanks for the links.


That's a good one too!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Good tip!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Never liked the way mine looked either.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for this info. I've always disliked that 'wobbly' look in my socks.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I just tried and tried and it works wonderfully! Thanks, Jmenr
I am knitting a Hitofude shawl and using your trick.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Moe C said:


> There's another method for the SSK and that is slip 1 kw, slip 1 pw.
> Thanks for the links.


this is what I do. Much easier than remembering to do anything on the next row or what will come later.

Slip 1 knit wise, slip one purl wise. It lies flatter and the slant shows better.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Interesting,i just knit 2tog tbl,it works for me.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

This is great. I am about to start the decreases on the toe of some socks. I am going to try the second method. Now one sock will have nice looking left decreases as compared to the other, but who is going to see them when in shoes.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Interesting,i just knit 2tog tbl,it works for me.


This twists the stitch differently.


----------



## evabrunetti (Dec 13, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

How is the SYTK the same or different from the following...slip 1 kw, slip 1 pwtbl, ktogtbl? Or to translate: slip 1 knitwise, slip 1 purlwise through the back loop, knit both together through the back loops.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Becca said:


> How is the SYTK the same or different from the following...slip 1 kw, slip 1 pwtbl, ktogtbl? Or to translate: slip 1 knitwise, slip 1 purlwise through the back loop, knit both together through the back loops.


I do not know what SYTK is, so I am not certain. The differences are usually about which stitch ultimately ends up on top and how it is positioned. You can compare them yourself by knitting them side by side.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Becca said:


> How is the SYTK the same or different from the following...slip 1 kw, slip 1 pwtbl, ktogtbl? Or to translate: slip 1 knitwise, slip 1 purlwise through the back loop, knit both together through the back loops.


It's not. That's what she's doing. That's how I'm able to remember it without going back to the website continually.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Zbangel, I did compare, and to me they look the same, my version being easier. However, someone with more experience than I can tell me and the rest of us if they give the same results or not.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Becca said:


> Zbangel, I did compare, and to me they look the same, my version being easier. However, someone with more experience than I can tell me and the rest of us if they give the same results or not.


When I first found the SYTK, I did try it along with the "improved" SSK of sl1kw, sl1pw, k2tog tbl. To my eyes, the SYTK seemed to make a stitch that wasn't quite as loose (without having to do anything special to the stitch on the return row). But it may just depend on the knitting style of the individual knitter.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Becca said:


> Zbangel, I did compare, and to me they look the same, my version being easier. However, someone with more experience than I can tell me and the rest of us if they give the same results or not.


Usually, when using a stitch such as this, the goal is two-fold. To decrease by one stitch and to have the finished look of a slant in a particular direction. The rest is preference. So, I would say, YES! They give the "same" results (depending upon knitter satisfaction).


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Becca said:


> How is the SYTK the same or different from the following...slip 1 kw, slip 1 pwtbl, ktogtbl? Or to translate: slip 1 knitwise, slip 1 purlwise through the back loop, knit both together through the back loops.


Yes, you are doing the same thing. Some yarns need that extra pull to make them behave :lol:


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

I finished my sock this weekend and did the SYTK on one sock and a regular SSK on the other sock. Once the sock was finished I could not tell the difference in appearance. Where I want to try this next is on a sweater since that is were I really notice the difference in SSK and K2tog.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------

